

Ask HN: sharing social data - jdavid

if you could share any data into a social network's feed, what would you share?<p>what is your favorite stuff to share in via email, on frienfeed, twitter, facebook or myspace?<p>if you were a website, which data are you most interested in from myspace, facebook or twitter?
======
mcav
Status updates. The rest would make for interesting demographic research, but
statuses change constantly and provide real-time info into what people are
doing or thinking.

~~~
jdavid
myspace currently offers access to status updates, twitter already does, and i
think facebook is thinking about it.

anything else of interest?

i guess i was asking what do you think people put in their status updates that
is actually interesting.

